# When are most people OVULATING on CLOMID??



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

I know the 'norm' is day 14-15 on a 30 day cycle.. but I wonder does anyone know how accurate this is.
When are people ovulating on Clomid?  Is it the same every month or does it vary?
I have not ovulated in 6 months with using Testing Sticks... and my blood test confirmed no ovulation.
Ive just started my first month of Clomid.. and I've been testing since finishing the clomid 6 days ago.. so I guess it's still a little early to be expecting ovulation.  I cant imagine ever seeing a positive on those sticks.. I have felt a few twinges and had hot flushes, so I kind of think something is happening.  But it is frustrating when you are always trying to GUESS what's going on in those ovaries!
Donna


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It's a bit of a myth that ovulation happens exactly 14 days before AF arrives and that a luteal phase is always 14 days long.  A luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal.

Clomid can cause later (and occasionally) ovulation that cd14, it can lengthen and shorten cycles, sometimes it can regulate cycles, sometimes it doesn't....there are no hard and fast rules with clomid, just to add to the confusion.

If you have PCOS then OPKs don't always work well....OPKs only detect the LH surge prior to ovulation and not ovulation itself.

Are you having any monitoring whilst on clomid ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

me personally i ovulated cd22 2 cd cd24. But it varries with every woman. Every1 is different unfortuantly xx


unfortunatly twinges and hot flushes can also b side effects from clomid aswell as ovulation. Ive got pcos so dont use opk's. If ur gettin bloods done try get them cd21 and cd 28. My cd21 bloods should zilch but i had late blood test was meant 2 b cd28 but couldnt make it so was change 2 cd31 and that should i ovulate late. My cycle is 37 days.

good luck x


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you for the info Natasha and Lesley.  I'm not getting bloods or monitoring done, so I'm relying on the OV sticks.. no sign of a positive yet.  But as you say, It could be early still.  I'm only on about day 12 at present, with cycles lasting approx 30 days.
It will be interesting to see if the length of my cycle changes as it's my first time with clomid.  (I don't like the mood rages or the hot flushes... but at least it shows the meds are doing something!).  It is a complete mystery why some of us don't ovulate normally anyway... why does the body go out of sync in this way??  If only we knew



xx


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

p.s.  good luck.. here's some bubbles!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

It is all confusing isn't it   

I'd always had regular 28 day cycles with ovulation cd14.  After 2 naturally conceived early mc's in 2005, alternate months went a bit erratic...a few days longer but irregular eg I'd have a month of 28 days, then 30 days, then 28 days, then 29 days, then 28 days etc etc. BUT ovulation always still on cd14 (OPKs indicated this, as did symptoms & blood tests)

Consultant decided to prescribe me clomid to try and regulate my cycles back but also to boost ie release more eggs as ovulate fine on own.  My cycles regulated to 30/31 days but I ovulated cd14/15 (follicle tracking and blood tests, symptoms etc confirmed)...so it actually lengthened my luteal phase (and I released 2/3 eggs each month I was on clomid...6mths total).

Even after coming off the clomid my cycles stayed like that (aside from when doing IVF/early mc's after both FETs/following laps/ops) until the month of my 40th birthday (last year) and then they reverted back to 28 days every month with ovulation on cd14 !!  Very wierd ! I've had more progesterone blood tests during that time and all have confirmed this too (haven't bothered with OPKs for many years now, only used for a bit when first started ttc naturally 7 years ago).  They're still like this almost 18mths later...only times it's wavered from this is during IVF again and when I had yet another naturally conceived early mc last summer.

So yep, all very confusing why our bodies/cycles seem to change occasionally....just adds to the frustration of trying to work out what's happening !

Anyway, good luck to you    ....and bubbles back   

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi I'm just starting my 3rd round of Clomid tomorrow. My first month showed I had ovulated before day 21 (had bloods done then!) then second month day 21 showed nothing but ovulated by Day 28. Unfortunately no BFP with either but fingers crossed for this cycle.

I have PCOS so never use OPKs etc. I think I knew I had ovulated first month and when I went for day 21 bloods 2nd month I knew nothing had happened yet. I get to know what my body is doing but it doesn't help in getting pregnant   

Anyway, it seems to be different for everyone so it's very frustrating!


----------

